
Ask HN: Status of HTML5 Contacts API - vasanthv
Hi, I would like to know the status of HTML5 Contacts API. I remember it&#x27;s been added to the specification. I couldn&#x27;t find any status about it and I don&#x27;t see it listed in caniuse.com. Can anyone update here?
======
onion2k
_I remember it 's been added to the specification._

It was part of FirefoxOS and then Google picked it up for Chrome, but the
official spec ([https://www.w3.org/TR/contacts-manager-
api/](https://www.w3.org/TR/contacts-manager-api/)) never made it past Draft
status. The Google spec is here - [https://github.com/beverloo/contact-
api](https://github.com/beverloo/contact-api) \- looking at the repo it seems
people are still considering different approaches regarding things like
security.

